# Flat



## Sander2 (May 26, 2016)

Hi all.
We are leaving our apartment in Lisboa to go on a sabbatical on a sailing boat.
We have been advised to keep a physical base in Portugal for mail and tax and social security purposes so I am looking for a very cheap room or studio or a even a shared flat. We are very flexible on location.
We do need a formal rental contract and we are also happy to pay for the electricity or internet or water etc.
Thank you
Sander


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wondering where you got the information from.


----------



## Jormedawson (Apr 4, 2016)

so your going to rent a flat just for tax reasons? bit strange. i lived in dubai during term time for 2 years (im a teacher) and still did my tax returns and so on totally fine with no hiccup.


----------

